#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Медитации и практики Нендро

## Чена Дордже

Друзья! В ближайшие выходные состоятся медитации с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо. 



*18 января (суббота)* - йога-центр "Шамбала". 
Начало в 18:00, стоимость 300 рублей. При себе желательно иметь сменную одежду. 
*19 января (воскресенье)* - Дхарма-центр "Джонангпа". 
Начало в 18:00.
В ВОСКРЕСЕНЬЕ ПОСЛЕ МЕДИТАЦИИ СОСТОИТСЯ СОБРАНИЕ УЧЕНИКОВ ЛАМЫ! 

Также на этой неделе в Дхарма-центре "Джонангпа" пройдут занятия по подготовительным практикам Нендро Калачакры.
*15 января (среда)* - с 19:00 до 21:00. 
Соответствует 15-ому дню по лунному календарю (полнолуние). Согласно текстам эффект всех действий в такой день увеличивается в 100 000 раз. Не упустите уникальную возможность для духовной практики! 
*19 января (воскресенье)* - с 14:00 до 17:00. 

jonangpa.ru - сайт о традиции Джонанг, о Ламе Йонтене Гиалтсо и о наших проектах.

----------

